# Spouse endorsement



## Mohd Muzammil khan (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, i am new in Saudi, and recently married, my wife has been prepared the passport before my marriage, and don't have my name on her passport .Now i want to call my wife here in Saudi, now i am a bit confuse, some people are saying, your wife passport has to be endorse with my name. kindly give your expert openinon and comment on it. is it mandatory to endorse her passport and my passport or having passport is enough to call here on family visa.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Best to check with the Indian embassy in Saudi. They would be the right people to ask.


----------

